# Könnte mir jemand eine vorlage machen. Polaroid



## Benjamin4000 (27. August 2003)

Hallo und zwar habe ich grade beim surfen ein bild entdeckt das ich gerne als vorlage hätte bzw. sowas ähnliches, ich möchte eine polaroid und zwar sollte das ein rahmen sein wo ich dann hinten drann einfach bilder einfügen kann.. Der rahmen sollte so sein das ich ihn auch spiegeln bzw. drehen könnte in eine andere schräg lage..  Der Hintergrund siehe wie bei dem bild sollte auch veränderbar sein.. Hoffe ich verlange nicht zu viel.. Doch würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand das annehmen würde..

Ciao Benj


----------



## killkrog (27. August 2003)

Scanner -> Bild draufklatschen -> *brumm brumm* -> fertig...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. August 2003)

A) Aktion *Tymoes Polaroid * per google suchen

B) 
Bild öffnen
Arbeitsfläche vergrößern
Bearbeiten -> Kontur füllen

c)
Bild öffnen
Arbeitsfläche vergrößern
Auswahl ums Bild
Auswahl verändern Umrandung
füllen

D)
Bild öffnen
Arbeitsfläche vergrößern
Auswahl erstellen (alles)
 Auswahl Bild (kleiner) davon abziehen
 füllen


----------

